# Hab ein paar Fragen zu Bussystemen



## Red-Sh4nks (22 Juni 2010)

Hab nächste Woche Reifeprüfung und nur wenige Informationen bekommen. Mit Google hab ich mir einiges zusammengereimt und daher noch ein paar Fragen ob das auch stimmt:


MPI
Feldbus
Echtzeit
Profibus
Master/Slave
Realtime-Ethernet
CSMA

MPI:
Mit einer MPI Schnittstelle kann man eine SPS von Simatic z.B. S7-300 an einen Computer mittels PG-Kabel anschließen. Die MPI Schnittstelle ist in der SPS eingebaut.

Feldbus:
Ein Feldbus ist ein Netzwerk für SPSen, Aktoren und Sensoren, nicht aber für Computer

Master/Slave:
Ein Master ist zum Beispiel eine SPS. Slaves sind z.B. Aktoren und Sensoren. Nur mit Zustimmung der SPS können die Aktoren und Sensoren auf gemeinsame Ressourcen im Feldbus zugreifen


Realtime-Ethernet:
Industrial Ethernet kann eine SPS in ein LAN-Netzwerk integrieren
Profinet kann einen ganzen Feldbus in das LAN-Netzwerk einbinden.

Echtzeit-Fähigkeit:
Das wird bei den Realtime-Ethernets erwähnt. Was hat es mit dieser Echtzeit auf sich? Sind die normalen Feldbusse nicht Echtzeitfähig?

CSMA:
Im Feldbus wird CSMA/CD eingesetzt um Kollisionen zu vermeiden.

Kann mir wer das geschriebene bitte bestätigen, oder bei einem Fehler korrigieren? Ich bitte euch um eure Hilfe 

danke im Voraus! Marco*


----------



## Verpolt (22 Juni 2010)

Hallo


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Profinet

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multi_Point_Interface

usw...


----------



## Red-Sh4nks (22 Juni 2010)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Profinet
> ...



Auf Wikipedia bin ich selbst auch schon gekommen. Da es aber für einen
Leien ziemlich kompliziert geschrieben ist, wollte ich wissen ob meine
Interpretationen richtig sind...


----------



## Verpolt (22 Juni 2010)

> MPI:
> Mit einer MPI Schnittstelle kann man eine SPS von Simatic z.B. S7-300 an einen Computer mittels PG-Kabel anschließen. Die MPI Schnittstelle ist in der SPS eingebaut.



In der Regel: PG--MPI--SPS zur Inbetriebnahme.

 SPS--MPI--OP (Display) zum Anzeigen und Steuern.



> Feldbus:
> Ein Feldbus ist ein Netzwerk für SPSen, Aktoren und Sensoren, nicht aber für Computer



O-Ton Wiki:  Das AS-Interface (AS-i = Actuator-Sensor-Interface) ist ein Standard für die Feldbus-Kommunikation, der zum Anschluss von Aktoren und Sensoren entwickelt worden ist. Ziel ist es, die bisherige Parallelverkabelung zu ersetzen. Das AS-Interface wird dabei hauptsächlich auf der Sensor-/Aktuatorebene eingesetzt

[
PROFIBUS existiert in drei Varianten, wobei DP die meistgenutzte ist:

PROFIBUS-DP (Dezentrale Peripherie) zur Ansteuerung von Sensoren und Aktoren durch eine zentrale Steuerung in der Fertigungstechnik. Hier stehen insbesondere auch die vielen Standarddiagnosemöglichkeiten im Vordergrund. Weitere Einsatzgebiete sind die Verbindung von „verteilter Intelligenz“, also die Vernetzung von mehreren Steuerungen untereinander (ähnlich PROFIBUS-FMS). Es sind Datenraten bis zu 12 Mbit/s auf verdrillten Zweidrahtleitungen und/oder Lichtwellenleiter möglich.

PROFIBUS-PA (Prozess-Automation) wird zur Kontrolle von Messgeräten durch ein Prozessleitsystem in der Prozess- und Verfahrenstechnik eingesetzt. Diese Variante des PROFIBUS ist für explosionsgefährdete Bereiche (Ex-Zone 0 und 1) geeignet. Hier fließt auf den Busleitungen in einem eigensicheren Stromkreis nur ein begrenzter Strom, so dass auch im Störfall keine explosionsfähigen Funken entstehen können. Ein Nachteil des PROFIBUS PA ist die relativ langsame Datenübertragungsrate von 31,25 kbit/s.

PROFIBUS-FMS (Fieldbus Message Specification) war vor allem für den Einsatz in komplexen Maschinen und Anlagen gedacht. Diese Protokollvariante wurde von DP abgelöst und ist heute nicht mehr Bestandteil der Internationalen Feldbusnorm.


soviel/sowenig  vorab.

Grüße


----------



## Verpolt (22 Juni 2010)

Und noch ein Bild


----------



## Red-Sh4nks (22 Juni 2010)

Ok. und MPI ist in einem PG (z.B. SPS) eingebaut.
An die MPI-Schnittstelle kann ich dann ein PG-Kabel anschließen
und es bei einer PG-Schnittstelle beim einem PC (z.B. CP 5611) anschließen... soweit so gut. Ich denke das hab ich mal gecheckt!

Was hat es jetzt noch mit dem Echtzeit-Fähig auf sich?

Dein Bild ist sehr hilfreich. Danke 
und das ganze ist jetzt eine Mischung aus Feldbussen und Realtime-Ethernet...

langsam wirds!

und mit den DB/PA-Link wird eine Brücke zwischen dem Feldbus Profibus-DB
und Profibus-PA geschaffen. Kann dann einer aus dem DB-Teil auf den PA-Teil
zugreifen? 

Noch ne Frage damits nicht zu Verwechslungen kommt: Ist Profibus ein eigener
Feldbus? Oder eine Art von Feldbusverbindung?

Danke im Vorraus


----------

